# llumí



## xeneize

Bones tardes,
a l'Alguer per diure el castellà _fósforo_ se diu *llumí*, forma similar al sard _alluminu_ (mentres en italià es _fiammifero_).
Jo sempre havia cregut que tant la forma algueresa com aquella sarda venien del català, però ara he llegit que sigueriva la forma algueresa aquella més antiga (evidentement venguda del sard), i que després sigueriva passada al català estàndard també.
Ara me pregonto: segons vosaltros pot èsser així? Vosaltros emprau la forma *llumí* o dieu només *misto*?...Aqueixa distinciò, per casualitat, depèn del territori? Calqui u sap si primer se dieva més *llumí*?...
Gràcies, a mos veure


----------



## Mei

Jo dic "misto", tot i que no se'm fa estrany sentir "llumí".

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> Jo dic "misto", tot i que no se'm fa estrany sentir "llumí".
> 
> Mei


 
Ídem.

Aquests catalans som uns macos, oi, Xeneize?


----------



## ernest_

Jo també dic misto, però si trobes un lingüista et dirà que es diu llumí. Misto ve del castellà "mixto" pel que tinc entès, però desconec de quina època és i si abans es deia més llumí o no.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Misto, també.


----------



## xeneize

Gràcies a tots...esperem a veure si calqui u usa més _llumí_ i si sap alguna cosa sobre lo sou origen 

Tradu, segur, los catalans són assai _macos_...ejm, però amb lo sentit català, no amb aquell alguerès!!....
Esper que no hai dit mai _maco_ a calqui u de l'Alguer!


----------



## brau

*Misto* a Valencia tambe. Llumi, mai sentito.


----------



## ernest_

xeneize said:


> Gràcies a tots...esperem a veure si calqui u usa més _llumí_ i si sap alguna cosa sobre lo sou origen



Ho he mirat al diccionari. Llumí és del 1907; del sard _lumínu_, íd., i aquest, de l'it. _lumino_ 'llantió d'oli'; el mot procedeix del cat. de l'Alguer. Misto també és del S.XX. d'un pl. de _mixt_ 'mesclat', _mixtos_, pronunciat popularment _mistos_, d'on el sing. _misto_. El més antic de tots és cerilla: 1640; del cast. _cerilla_. El que no tinc clar és si el 1640 ja havien inventat els mistos, llumins o cerilles; em pensava que era una cosa més moderna.


----------



## Dixie!

Jo també dic misto!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Estic intentant fer memòria i crec que quan era petita la paraula que coneixia era *misto* i que deprés vaig saber de l'existència de *llumí*, com em va passar amb la paraula *ocell*, paraula que per a mi era dels contes perquè en la parla de cada dia eren *moixons*.

I, Xene, sí que se m'ha escapat la paraula _maco_ a l'Alguer moltes vegades: és que allí tot és tan macooooooooooooo! Això sí, l'altre dia per poc m'hi atropella un cotxe (una màquina) i un bon home va dir-me del conductor (l'autista): "Aquest és un *maco*!" He, he!


----------



## xeneize

Gràcies a tots 
Gràcies per la informaciò Ernest! qui raro qui hi ha calqui paraula qui es passada d'en aquí a en allí...
Sí, _luminu/alluminu_ se diu en sard. _Lumino_ en italià, amb aquest sentit, no l'he entès mai.
Txau, teniu-vos compte! 

Tradu, jaja, ok...Igualment, los algueresos ja han aprendit el us català de _maco_, jeje 
Tens razò, a l'Alguer s'usa _autista_, també que _conductor_ se pot amprar. Txau


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Estic intentant fer memòria i crec que quan era petita la paraula que coneixia era *misto* i que deprés vaig saber de l'existència de *llumí*, com em va passar amb la paraula *ocell*, paraula que per a mi era dels contes perquè en la parla de cada dia eren *moixons*.


A mi igual, però em van dir que els moixons eren _gats_. 

*Llumins* també em sona haver-ho sentit (utilitzat segurament, però no ho puc assegurar) a Barcelona, de petita, de manera habitual (no literària, com he vist que dèia en alguna banda) i que després a l'escola van insistir molt en què "són _mistos_", que mistos era la palabra genuina catalana... I de fet no hi hauria pensat sino fos perque ara fa poc, uns catalans d'una seixantena d'anys parlàven de l'esculptura aquesta, dient que (no només els semblava lletja sino que) "...a més en català no es diuen _mistos_, són _llumins_".


----------

